# DIY TRX Suspension training unit



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

Awesome job !! Was thinking about putting one together myself, thanks you saved me alot of time !


----------



## kook (Aug 24, 2006)

How did you make the handles?


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Can you show it in use? I am not familiar with this, but am interested as I work out.


----------



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

Go on line and look up TRX fitness and you'll see a bunch of short video clips of work outs


----------



## PEGE (Nov 22, 2008)

The handles are 1" PVC 5.5" long!
I will try to post a pic using it when I get a chance.

I actually hang it off the sealing when I used it, but it works well on the pull up bar as well!


----------

